# 2013 chevy cruze ls Sound system help!!



## jarodri88 (Jul 17, 2013)

I just got a amp and sub box installed into my chevy cruze. I noticed that whenever I turn the car off and close the doors that there is still some kind of signal that makes the sub in the trunk still reverberate for a period of time. If anyone has any idea what is causing this or how to fix this I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums! And have you checked the rcas? That's the only thing I can think of. And did you have a shop do it for you?


----------



## jarodri88 (Jul 17, 2013)

My previous job was for a car audio distributor and one of the employees used to be a installer and he put it in for me. I talked to him about it and he said it could be because the car has a RAP feature (Retained Accessory Power). I am not really sure if that is the problem or if it something else. At times it does only last for a short time, but other times the sub would rumble loud for awhile.


----------

